# My Attempt At A Dramatic Lighting Portrait!!



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 1, 2013)

C&C is appreciated.  I used a single SB700 in a reflective umbrella.




My Girls-57 by DJKlemenc Fotos, on Flickr



My Girls-58 by DJKlemenc Fotos, on Flickr

I also did a B&W conversion...




My Girls-57-Edit by DJKlemenc Fotos, on Flickr



My Girls-58-Edit by DJKlemenc Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## tentwo (Jan 1, 2013)

Watch your shadows, especially the nose.  Bring the light slightly higher. and use a filler on the models right.  Overall nice remembrant style shot. 


Here is a great article on portrait lighting patterns.  Keep up the great work!

6 Portrait Lighting Patterns Every Photographer Should Know


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2013)

SHe has lovely,lovely features, and the way the light is raked across her face and hair and neck is visually rich and rewarding. I looked at these in the larger sizes on your Flickr. There is a LOT to see in these!!! Maybe not classically done, but very,very interesting nonetheless. Yeah, maybe some more fill could have been used.And maybe the main light could have been raised a bit. yet still, these have tremendous textural quality to them. I prefer the first pose over the second, and would probably have shot this as a "tall" myself, but, you know...props on this!!!


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 2, 2013)

tentwo said:


> Watch your shadows, especially the nose.  Bring the light slightly higher. and use a filler on the models right.  Overall nice remembrant style shot.
> 
> 
> Here is a great article on portrait lighting patterns.  Keep up the great work!
> ...



Thank you!



Derrel said:


> SHe has lovely,lovely features, and the way the light is raked across her face and hair and neck is visually rich and rewarding. I looked at these in the larger sizes on your Flickr. There is a LOT to see in these!!! Maybe not classically done, but very,very interesting nonetheless. Yeah, maybe some more fill could have been used.And maybe the main light could have been raised a bit. yet still, these have tremendous textural quality to them. I prefer the first pose over the second, and would probably have shot this as a "tall" myself, but, you know...props on this!!!



Thanks Derrel.  I had just finished shooting some Christmas photos of my daughters, and I wanted to play around with the light a little bit.  I started with the light directly 90 degrees to her left, and I started taking shots, and then I had her gradually start turning her head and continued shooting.  I know there are some heavy shadows, but that was what I was going for.  My wife loves the B/W version, but I really like the color shot...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2013)

#1 = $$


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2013)

tirediron said:


> #1 = $$




Yes...stopped by again this AM...I'd have to agree...shot number one *is money...

My idea of how treasured such a photograph will become 20,30,40,50 years hence???

Priceless.*


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to have seen her hair & shoulders included by shooting vertical.  Otherwise very nice indeed.


----------



## 1hawaii50 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got an 8x10 coming on metallic paper of pose #1...I want a bigger print...I'm thing 11x16 or so...I'm waiting to see how the 8x10 looks!!!


----------

